# UK wildlife



## EthansHerps98 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some common lizards and a small grasshopper pictured at the Essex Wildlife Trust Thameside Nature Park. The park is a wildlife haven especially in the herping side of it as well as fantastic insect populations! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

